# 
!    ,       ?     ,    -          ?   ?

----------


## lidik

> -          ?

----------

.   ? ,  .

----------


## Piccolina

> !    ,       ?     ,    -          ?   ?


  !
  -    ,  ,   . ,     ,      .      ,             ,   .

----------


## .

> ,     ,      .


       ?

----------


## Piccolina

> ?


, .

----------


## .

,   .    ,     .    ,     .        .    ,      -     .     ,             :Wink:

----------

.       ,     ,     , ..     ,       .

----------


## .

> 


  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

> ?

----------


## .

?     :Wink: 
 -   , ,    - .      ,       ,      .    ,        .
    ,   .         .

----------


## .

, ,  -     ? ,    :Wink:

----------

> , ,  -     ? ,


         (. 15.1 ).      , ,       -3     ,     ,      .     .

-,    4.2    :             .

-,   ,       12        (.    29  1998 .  34).  ,         .       ,   .

,     ,  ,     .        40           (. 15.1 ).

----------


## .

> (. 15.1 ).


  ?    ,       ?   :Embarrassment: 



> -3


         ?  .    .       ,     -   ,       (  ).      .

----------

,

----------


## .

.     ,         ?   :Wink:

----------

> ?    ,       ?  
>  .


 :

        .      .  ?        ?     ,    . 

:     !

      .                .

,              -3 (.    25  1998 .  132).           ,              .

     ,     .      ,     .     4.2     (.    30  1993   104).             -3.       ,     ,   15  -.        ,           .

:    !

    ,           .     .      7  1992 .  2300-1    .

    :              - ,       (. 5 . 18   7  1992 .  2300-1).

    ,            .              .    1         (. 23   7  1992 .  2300-1).

      .        493  .   ,         .            .  ,        .     493         ,        .   ,      , ,  -   .

  ,       .

:     

                   (. 15.1 ).      , ,       -3     ,     ,      .     .

-,    4.2    :             .

-,   ,       12        (.    29  1998 .  34).  ,         .       ,   .

,     ,  ,     .        40           (. 15.1 ).

:  !

        -.          .

  .   ,     ,       .      -3   (      )        .  ,     ,  ,        .

        (  -   16  2005 .  56-2903/05).

    -      2004 .       -,     .            . ,     ,   .  ,  ,          .

    .         ,        .           -,      .                ,       .            (  25  2004 .  33-15332/03-6-02-468/ 04-1).



        .                  .   ,  . -  -         (   , .    4  1993 .  18).  ,        ,   .

          .    ,   ,       ,   .

 ,          ,           (. 5 . 18     ).   ,         .          ,           (. :  !).

       .

----------


## .

**, ?     ?

----------

> **, ?     ?


  ?          !!!!

----------


## .

-...         :Wink:  
 ,     -3 ?
 -        . ,         ,              :Wink:

----------


## barraguda

*.*,   :     .       .

----------

2 .         , .

----------


## barraguda

?

----------

> 2 .         , .


  2 .,      .   .

----------


## barraguda

,  , ,       100 ..,   ,        90 ..    .   ?  :Wow:

----------

> ,  , ,       100 ..,   ,        90 ..    .   ?


 ,     .       .

----------


## barraguda

! .    .   :Wink:

----------

> ! .    .


      ,          ,            .     .        ,   2 ,        .

----------


## .

> ,          ,            .


           ? -...           :Wink:

----------

> ? -...


   ?   ,     .   ,       .    2    ,    ,   ,   .

----------


## .

..     ?  :Wink: 
     ,       .

----------


## barraguda

> ,       .


,   ...
 :  ** **  .  , ,  .




> 2    ,    ,   ,   .


    :    07.02.1992 N 2300-1 "   "?  - . 32  16.
         ( !)      ,    .

----------

> ,   ...
>  :  ** **  .  , ,  .
> 
> 
> 
>     :    07.02.1992 N 2300-1 "   "?  - . 32  16.
>          ( !)      ,    .


,        ,    .        ?

----------


## .

**,     .   .           :Wink:

----------

> **,     .   .


  ,    .      ,       ,          .    ,    .

----------


## .

...

----------

> ...


 ,     ,       ,      ,

----------

3   ,     ,

----------


## .

,     ,       .      ,    :Frown:

----------

> ,     ,       .      ,


   ...    .      .

----------


## .

,        .         :Wink:

----------


## _

)))))      ,    ,    ,   ?     .     ?

----------


## .

,    .

----------


## _

,       ,     ,  ?

----------


## .

.     ,

----------


## _

.

----------


## Katyshka

?     ?

1.    (  ).
2.   ,         ( 2- ,    ).
3.     .

?        :Smilie:  ?

----------


## Matic

> ,    .


     . , ,        ( , , )? ..       ,       ?       ?         ?

----------


## barraguda

> ?     ?
> 
> 1.    (  ).
> 2.   ,         ( 2- ,    ).
> 3.     .
> 
> ?        ?


  .      ,   .

. . 4.2     -        ,    30.08.93 N 104,

. 14, 15, 22  24       ,        22.09.93 N 40.

----------


## barraguda

> . , ,        ( , , )? ..       ,       ?       ?         ?


     04.10.1993 N 18 "  "      ".

:
1.          ,   ,   **    .
2.     ,         .      .  :Wink: 
3.         ,    .      ,   -   .

----------


## Matic

. .

----------


## New Foreheads

!
  ,      :
 ,    (),     ,      1-12  ..       ,      - .
           ?

----------


## zorro_z

> 1.          ,   ,   **    .


"  ,   " - , ...         .

----------


## zorro_z

:
   ,      ,   ?     ?

----------


## barraguda

*zorro_z*,          - " ",    : , ,   ..

----------


## zorro_z

> *zorro_z*,          - " ",    : , ,   ..


.  .  - ? 
   .

----------

!   ,    ...     6%,    .  30.12.2011      .        30.12.2011   01.01. 2012 .    .   ?            .  ,  .       .       .  ,   .      ,    ?  ,   ?

----------


## .



----------

,          .    ?    ?     )      ) ,  )   :Smilie:

----------


## barraguda

> *zorro_z*,          - " ",    : , ,   ..





> .  .  - ? 
>    .


  ,   , ,  62     ,     ( " ")     ,        .        "",         .

   ,     ,     .      . ..    .

 :          - .    ,     .,     -  .

----------


## barraguda

> ,          .    ?    ?     )      ) ,  )


  " "     .    ?

----------


## ABell

> ,       ,     ,  ?


 ,  .   !!!

----------

> " "     .    ?



, .
 ,    ...   . ,     :Smilie:

----------


## ZHANNET

-       ,     ,            -     (    # 49 ),         ,           .
       ?      ,   ,,        ,     ""-     -      .
   ,   ,     .     ,    -.  ,     - !   ,   -   .
     ,        ,   -        , ,        ,        - ,       ,         ,       ,     .       -    !      ,        ,  ,   ,    ,   . -3    ,         14 . :yes:

----------


## ABell

?        (     ).

----------


## Okli

> ,   -   .


,      ,          ,      :Wow:  ,  -,   ,   - , ..       ,    ,       ,      :Smilie: ))          .         :Smilie: )) ,  ( ), ,  .    ,       .     ,    :Smilie:

----------


## ZHANNET

#65,   ,   5 - !?   .  -,     , -  ,   .
     ()            .,  -,         ,      ,          ,        ,      ,     ?    ,                 -    ,     -   - ,             !     .      ,         .

----------


## ABell

"- " -      .

----------


## ZHANNET

,     !    ,     .

----------

